# Even In Defeat, The Nuggets Remain Confident



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- In the moments after his team lost to the Los Angeles Lakers 116-102 on Thursday night, Denver Nuggets coach George Karl sat on a folding chair in the hallway outside his team's locker room, his eyes downcast, his chin resting in the palm of his right hand. Inside the locker room, his players were showering and getting dressed for the flight home, eager to leave their disappointment behind.
> 
> The Nuggets came into the night having won eight games in a row and having claimed the second spot in the Western Conference playoff race. They were rolling, eager to go heads-up with the Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-090410


----------

